# Incomplete miscarriage: How long do you wait before doing D&C?



## gwensmom (Mar 18, 2005)

In mid-july I learned at about 12.5 weeks that my second pregnancy had ended at about 7.5 weeks. I decided to wait and go naturally, and after a week and a half of bleeding, had what seemed like a complete miscarriage - 2 hours of intense cramping and bleeding, followed by some clots and what appered to be the sac (Aug 5). I continued to bleed for another two weeks, dropping another clot unexpetedly about a week after the MC. On Sept 7, I started what seemed like a normal preiod. On Sept 10, I unexpectly started bleeding heavily and dropped some additional clots. My midwife thought that I had completed the miscarriage, but my HCG levels are dropping slowly - 118 last week, 48 this week. An ultrasound shows that the endometial lining is thick (19mm) and not smooth, indicating that there are still products of conception present. There's no sign of infection and I'm feeling fine. I'm STILL bleeding since Sept 7, but very lightly. I really don't want to have surgery, especially after getting so far without it, but I'd like to see some resolution! Can anyone share their experiences?


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

gwensmom, I bled for 5 weeks with my first m/c. The last 3 weeks were really light, but definitely still bleeding. I was only 5.5 weeks along. So the fact that you are still bleeding is not unusual, in my experience (assuming you were still in the process of miscarrying in September).

I would defer to your Midwife though, since the u/s shows there is still some 'product of conception' to be passed. No sign of infection is good news, but I'm not sure how long you should go without it being resolved. The other moms here will have some good advice.

Sorry you are going through this. Hang in there.

Keri


----------

